# General > Genealogy >  John Manson - Thurso

## Kingetter

John Manson (b. Feb.14, 1818; d. Dec. 30, 1902) I understand was a Piper from Thurso who went to the second Gold rush in California and then British Columbia, Canada in 1851 for 10 years, ending up in Ontario.
He had a son, William John Manson who married Isabella Bisset Robertson.

Does anyone connect with this family?
Thanks.

----------


## Bigyin

Hello
I do not know if I connect directly to your John Manson but I do recall hearing stories of a relative who went gold mining from Thurso, a sort of cousin/uncle connection of my grandfather James Manson born in Thurso 1872.
I will start with William Manson married Catharine Thompson on 5th July 1794. They had several children, among them, John born 11th June 1797, of whom I could find no trace at all after his birth.  They also had a son David born 22nd January 1803 of whom I can find no trace, and William born 1805 who was my g.g.g.grandfather, also two daughters.
There was talk in the family (I was young at the time) of someone coming home from the gold mining but he was drowned as the ship carrying him was sunk.
My old aunt told me the name Earl Thompson Manson.  Does this mean anything to you?
I await your reply.

----------


## Kingetter

Replied by PM.

----------

